# Passenger door speaker access



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

Looking for directions to remove passenger door skin for speaker work. The only fastener I can find is a screw in the door handle. Do the button like things pop off? Please reply with details, I'm really new to working on my Z 

Oh, forgot to mention it's an 86' 300zx


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The plugs in the arm rest pop out, there are #3 Phillips screws behind them.


----------



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks, once I got the right screwdriver the job went well. No extra parts, yeah!!!

Thanks again, i r teh noobz you were a lifesaver.


----------

